
Show HN: Music Library – CC music you can use for YouTube videos - joshdance
Problem: I like making YouTube videos, but finding music that is licensed for use is hard. There are plenty of paid options out there that are very good. But I don&#x27;t make money from my videos, so I find it hard to justify spending $X per month.<p>Solution: My brother and I created a YouTube channel to collect and publish all the best music that you is free to use. Most is Creative Commons or copyright free.<p>We setup a pretty intense set of automations to make it happen. We go from SoundCloud to Zapier to Google Sheets to CSV to AfterEffect plugin to bash script to upload to YouTube.<p>Check it out if like quality music, or you are looking for a song you can use in any video<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=KneNJqJEEyE" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=KneNJqJEEyE</a>
======
MobiusHorizons
that looks very cool.

~~~
joshdance
thanks!

